# Navigation with Kindle Fire



## satxsatx (Feb 10, 2016)

I received a Kindle Fire 5th generation as gift. 

Has no google maps, 

has no GPS hardware, and 

only 1 GB RAM, which usually kills/freezes google maps while "re-routing ..." due to insufficient free RAM.

I rooted the Fire OS 5.1.2, "search How to root Kindle Fire 5th generation"

installed Play Store,

installed Google Maps,

Force stopped everything possible on the Fire to free up maps "re-routing" memory. About 400 MB free is enough.

Paid, installed, started TetherGPS on nexus 5x in server mode (to share GPS with the tablet).

Installed TetherGPS on Fire, started in client mode.

Started wifi hotspot on 5X

wifi-tethered Fire to 5x.

Unlike Postmates and GrubHub apps that refuse to install unless they find a phone on the device,

and

unlike Uber Partner that will install on a tablet, but won't run if it finds Uber Partner signed in on another device(phone),

... Lyft app installs and runs in driver mode on a tablet, which is then wifi-tethered to a phone also simultaneously running Lyft driver mode.

I can Lyft-navigate on the more comfortable 7" Fire screen, do all the Lyft driver/trip stuff on the Fire, while send/recv phone and TXT on the nexus 5x.

Len


----------



## satxsatx (Feb 10, 2016)

As noted above, you can't of course run uber partner on both tablet and phone (but lyft allows it). 

A fellow driver who also runs Uber on a tablet, but calls/txt Uber riders from his phone.

When he send/recv a call/txt to uber/lyft rider, he noted the numbers and put them in his contacts list

! Uber Riders Austin

! Lyft Riders Austin

! Uber Riders San Antonio

So he can run both uber and lyft on his tablet for the 7" navigation screen, while calling uber and lyft riders from his phone's contact list, rather from from within the driver apps.


----------

